# Pit Scene



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Greetings,
I found these at Walmart. They are new to me just showed up recently. Bought 4 will fit in nicely on the new track build in the pit area.


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

How much?


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I found them this winter @ Menards.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=237631


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

They cost $8.95 each, keep in mind that Florida's pay scale is lower then other states so of course everything costs more. Tycoarm they did have all items you showed on your post but I only have need for the garage scene. I haven't been able to find the individual items anywhere and if they are available they would cost as much as the entire scene. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I live in northern Indiana and they are priced the same here. Can't quite bring myself to plunking down that kind of money just for the miniature goodies held inside. They are cool though.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice find. Ill have to get a few as well. Look decent.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Now this is way cool! All this for $4.59 (pre-order).

http://www.mini-motorsonline.com/product.php?productid=178&cat=0&page=1&featured


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ogre said:


> Greetings,
> I found these at Walmart. They are new to me just showed up recently. Bought 4 will fit in nicely on the new track build in the pit area.


 
Some nice pieces there for garage diorama like others have made.  rr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Ligier Runner said:


> Now this is way cool! All this for $4.59 (pre-order).
> 
> http://www.mini-motorsonline.com/product.php?productid=178&cat=0&page=1&featured


just got one of those cool campers for my camping area and a couple of vettes for the infield!! thanks for the tip!! mj


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Ligier Runner, Greet find. I have known about their site and last year sent them an e-mail about offering shop items as stand alone. He said not at that time glad to see he made it happen. Will order some, thanks.


----------

